# Triggers and Clowns?



## Marinero (Oct 24, 2008)

Assuming they are both added at the same time, and the trigger is a juvenile, Is there ANY type of Trigger that can be added with any type of Clown fish to a 75 gal. FOWLR? Is there any type of Clown which might be a little larger and a little more aggresive that can co-habitate with Triggers?
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ajmckay (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting question.... Now I'm not an expert at all, so this is just my opinion, but I would think that it is possible... I know that trigger fish are considered to be aggressive fish, though the pink-tailed trigger is on the smaller/more peaceful side. You might be able to house this particular trigger with one of the more aggressive clowns, such as a maroon clown. 

I believe there are a few things to consider though... First off, what other fish do you plan to add? If things just get more and more aggressive you could run into some problems... 

Also, If I were to attempt this, I would add the clown first, and give it a few weeks to establish a territory. Another thing to remember is that trigger fish are not reef safe... So no anemone for the clown, and no other inverts.

Lastly, I think a lot of this has to do with the individual temperament of the fish... Either way I would say try it, but watch things closely and 
be prepared to possibly re-locate one of them.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree mostly with AJ. Yes a maroon or tomato clown. Maroon have spines on their chins they use to attack(hit) other fish to keep them out of the territory, it can be very harmful, but only if the fish keeps attacking the maroon. They will become overly aggressive if you put them in first because then the whole tank will the its territory rather then an area of 10"(they don't normally leave an 8" diameter from their chosen spot). Putting them both in at the same time would be best.

Now for the Triggers... I don't have too much knowledge, but I'd say get one that has a rating for a smaller tank like a Undulate Trigger and defenetly not a Clown Trigger. Also look for something that's going to stay less then 1' if possible like the Bursa Trigger only grow to be 9" and not 1' like the rest of them (accept for the Clown Trigger it can be up to 1'8") the small tank won't allow many territories in the future.

Good luck and post pics later!:-D


----------



## Marinero (Oct 24, 2008)

As always, THANKS guys! As soon as the fish are in I'll post some pics!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

woot sounds good. i love pics. my thread is full of them and still more to come! ;-)


----------

